
Udacity Connect – Face-to-face learning - olivercameron
https://www.udacity.com/uconnect
======
adamstober
Interesting! I presume this has a cost? And how would attendance work? Would I
get to go as many times as I want during a given week/month?

Adding a "live" component could be a great addition to nanodegrees. When
trying to complete these online courses, self-motivation is often as big a
challenge as the content, if not more. A mentor and/or "study buddies" could
solve that problem.

(Note: I'm currently enrolled in Udacity's Full Stack Web Dev nanodegree)

~~~
datawrangler
Re cost, looks like it's an additional $99/month on top of the Nanodegree fee.
Although the first month is free for anyone signing up between now and June
30th. Also limited to SF, LA, and NYC.

